
Closing schools for Covid-19 does lifelong harm and widens inequality - bpodgursky
https://www.economist.com/international/2020/04/27/closing-schools-for-covid-19-does-lifelong-harm-and-widens-inequality
======
thedudeabides5
Inter-generational warfare playing out in real time.

As we light the future on fire of a generation who’s sun is still rising, to
preserve the sunset of the last generation.

No surprises which way institutions tilt, given the concentration of power and
wealth in the old...

